# Christmas in London....Past and Present



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2014)

See the unique combination photos of the past and present Christmases in London, England...http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...st-and-Present-In-pictures.html?frame=3144829


----------



## oakapple (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice pics Seabreeze. Amazing to think that my Grandparents were there then [teenagers.]


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2014)

I love the way they've juxtaposed the vintage photos with the new ones...


----------

